# Poison bottle?



## cryptic (Jan 9, 2011)

Would this be a poison bottle?


----------



## woody (Jan 9, 2011)

I've always thought them to be Iodine bottles.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup, it's a poison.  It's a KR-43.  Come in 1/2 oz to 32 oz sizes.  Also come in Amber a clear.
 I'm guessing that the amber and clear are a bit scarce as I always see the cobalt (which are common)
 $10 - $75.  The upper end is probably for the amber/clear larger sizes...
 There is a screw top version as well.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you for the information.  It is a nice little bottle.


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 10, 2011)

Most of these I have seen with labels are iodine poisons but I have also seen a paregoric in this bottle.


----------



## cryptic (Jan 10, 2011)

Do all poison bottles have ribbing?  How about this tiny bottle? Poison bottle? I always thought it may have been a small perfume bottle or something.


----------



## crozet86 (Jan 10, 2011)

Do the KR-43 also come in a green color? Seems i have either dug or seen a few of this similar bottle in green.


----------



## jerry2143 (Jan 12, 2011)

I only know of two 32 ounces cobalt KR-43s that exist and they were purchased for $175 each ten years ago. I have seen no other ones since then. The amber bottles are found with screw tops as well as cork tops. I have the amber KR-43s in both one and two ounces sizes screw top and cork top examples. The smaller amber bring around $75 or $80. I hope I was of soom lelp too you!!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 12, 2011)

I have never seen one in green before.  Not to say they don't exist, but as far as I know, none are known.  But there are many English poisons that are green which this mimics quite well.

 Cryptic,  No, not all poisons have ribs.  Ribs are most common in English poisons, but not all.  Some US poisons do have ribs, such as this, but most US poisons have other textural characteristics.  Is the one you got there ribbed on 3 sides with the one in the rear plain?


----------



## cryptic (Jan 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> Cryptic,  No, not all poisons have ribs.  Ribs are most common in English poisons, but not all.  Some US poisons do have ribs, such as this, but most US poisons have other textural characteristics.  Is the one you got there ribbed on 3 sides with the one in the rear plain?


 Yes. one of the sides are just plain.  Maybe where the label would have been.


----------

